# DIY Skincare Products



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I've recently been learning about DIY (do it yourself) skincare and started making my own formulations , and I just had to share my enthusiasm! :chili: 

I started out making my own vitamin C serum after researching recipes. By using the correct formulation and making sure it met certain requirements (specifically, making sure it was the right PH to penetrate the skin), I could make a serum that was just as affective as the vitamin C serums that cost an average of $90 - $120 an ounce, but at a fraction of the cost!

I was able to purchase everything I needed to make a fairly simple C+E+Ferulic Acid serum, and was amazed at how inexpensive it was. I can get 1 ounce of pure, ultra-fine L-ascorbic acid powder (the ideal form for absorption into the skin) for less than $4. That's enough to make six, 1 ounce batches of %15 vitamin C serum! Because it's so inexpensive, I've been making bigger batches of a simple C+E serum and using it as an all-over spritzer. I can be lavish with it since it's so cheap. I could never consider using that much of the costly vit. C serums.

I've only been using it a relatively short time, and I can already see a difference it's made...my skin is so soft and has more of a glow. 

I'm 29 and my skin is in good shape, so I don't have any wrinkles yet, but I believe in prevention.  And more important to me are the protective health benefits of vitamin C. The anti-aging _and_ protective capabilities of vitamin C are unparalleled. And combined with the vitamin E and ferulic acid (which also make the C more stable) it's a real one-two-three punch. 

I absolutely love being able to make this myself and have complete control over the ingredients that are used. Plus making it myself in small batches ensures that it's always fresh and highly potent. And I love the fact that the serum can be tailor-made for your own skin's needs. The possibilities with DIY are literally endless! For my most recent batch of C serum I've included an antioxidant boost with pomegranate and alpha lipoic acid, to name a few. Next I want to do a serum that includes hyaluronic acid. The great thing with DIY is you can add certain ingredients that target what ever your skin may need. You have so many options with what you can add to it, it is truly mind boggling. 

Here's a very simple C serum recipe for anyone who's interested in giving it a try:

*15% Vitamin C serum, 1oz

1 tsp L-Ascorbic Acid
1/4 tsp Vitamin E (2 gel caps are OK to substitute if they don't contain extra fillers)
2 Tbs distilled water

Dissolve the L-Ascorbic Acid in the water. Add the vitamin E and mix well.

Pour the contents into an amber or blue dropper bottle and store in the refrigerator.*

If you want to try something a little more advanced, here's the recipe I started with. It's awesome! :thumbsup: 

* 15% C, E + Ferulic Acid serum, 1oz

What you need :
- 2 4oz measuring glasses or 2 shot glasses
- 1oz cobalt or amber dropper or pump bottle
- 1 tsp L-Ascorbic Acid
- 1/4 tsp (1 ml) Vitamin E 
- 1/4 tsp of Ferulic Acid
- 2 tsp SKB (Sea Kelp Bioferment)
- 3 + 1/2 tsp of distilled water
- 1/2 tsp of witch hazel (needed to dissolve the Ferulic Acid)

What to do:

- In first glass, put 1 tsp C into the 3 + 1/2 tsp of distilled water. Put on the side, stirring occasionally till FULLY dissolved (This can be anywhere from 10 minutes to an hour if not using the ultra-fine powder, so have patience.)

- In 2nd glass, put in 1/2 tsp witch hazel, and sprinkle the FA in and mix. (Little formulator spatulas are great for this!) When it has dissolved fully, add in the vitamin E + SKB and stir it all up well.

- When the LAA has fully dissolved in the 1st glass, mix the contents of both glasses together, stir very well, and carefully pour into your 1oz bottle.

Keeping it in the fridge will keep it potent + stable.*

Here are some great sites for purchasing actives:
Garden of Wisdom

Skinactives

Lotioncrafter

And here's the best value I've found for the Sea Kelp Bioferment:NCN Skincare The 8oz bottle will last a VERY long time.

Now I've also started making my own Apple Cider Vinegar toner (don't get me started on the wonders of ACV!), olive oil & honey hair mask, body lotion with green tea, chamomile, seaweed extract, and silymarin; and I've been experimenting with making an antioxidant-rich moisturizer by adding actives + nutrient-rich cold pressed oils to a base cream.

This is definitely a fun and addicting hobby! :yes: 

Anyway, I thought I'd pass along the info for anyone who's interested.  And I thought it would be fun to see if there are any fellow DIY'ers here...we can swap recipes! :biggrin:


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

I have gone only DIY skin care with various natural carrier oils for cleansing and moisturizing and made the vitamin c serum for myself as well for the past two years. I really get alot of good info/reviews at makeupalley. They got me started on the natural and more affordable route. Plus its a great place to read reviews on all things makeup and skin.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

QUOTE (littlemissy @ Jun 18 2009, 04:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793426


> I have gone only DIY skin care with various natural carrier oils for cleansing and moisturizing and made the vitamin c serum for myself as well for the past two years. I really get alot of good info/reviews at makeupalley. They got me started on the natural and more affordable route. Plus its a great place to read reviews on all things makeup and skin.[/B]


I've gotten some really good info from makeupalley. Essential day spa has great info on DIY as well. Isn't it fun?! The only problem is, the more I research, the more actives I want to try! The kitchen is starting to look like a chemistry lab with all of my ingredients and potions...lol!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

That does sound fun but I wouldn't know where to begin. I need anti aging.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Jun 18 2009, 06:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793482


> That does sound fun but I wouldn't know where to begin. I need anti aging.[/B]


The vitamin C serum would be a great place to start. Here's a link to a discussion that contains a lot of great info: http://www.essentialdayspa.com/forum/viewt...d.php?tid=30503 

Also, Skinactives has a forum with a lot of helpful information on different ingredients and some recipes. http://www.skinactives.com/forum.aspx

I recently made an anti-aging cream for my mom that was posted on the Essential Day Spa forum...I'll have to check the recipe, but off the top of my head, it had CoQ10, Alpha Lipoic Acid, Green tea extract, MAP (magnesium ascorbyl phosphate), DMAE, Matrixyl, cold pressed palm + coconut oil, and a few other things mixed into a base cream, and she's loving it so far!

If you decide to give it a try, let me know how it goes!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey, that's pretty cool! Was interetsing to read!
As far as skin goes, I'm also a big proponent of what you put on the inside is what you get on the outside (good nutrition) and taking care of your body (exercise & activity), sun protection, reducing stress & good skin care. And if we can do ALL of those things ALL the time you're doing pretty darn good, lol. I'm so not there myself! And, fortunately or unfortunately, genetics are a big factor too.
Have fun!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

QUOTE (camfan @ Jun 19 2009, 07:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793784


> Hey, that's pretty cool! Was interetsing to read!
> As far as skin goes, I'm also a big proponent of what you put on the inside is what you get on the outside (good nutrition) and taking care of your body (exercise & activity), sun protection, reducing stress & good skin care. And if we can do ALL of those things ALL the time you're doing pretty darn good, lol. I'm so not there myself! And, fortunately or unfortunately, genetics are a big factor too.
> Have fun![/B]


Oh, I completely agree. I think nutrition is the key to looking _and_ feeling good. How well we take care of ourselves on the inside is going to show on the outside. A good skin care regimen is only one of the many pieces of the puzzle. 

I also think it's really important to be careful what we put on our skin because so much of it is absorbed into our bodies. That's another reason I love making this myself. I know exactly what goes into it and avoid the chemicals that are in so many products these days.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, this is interesting. I'll check out those links. I use Aubrey Organics products, but I'd sure like to save some money!


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Jun 18 2009, 06:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793476


> QUOTE (littlemissy @ Jun 18 2009, 04:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793426





> I have gone only DIY skin care with various natural carrier oils for cleansing and moisturizing and made the vitamin c serum for myself as well for the past two years. I really get alot of good info/reviews at makeupalley. They got me started on the natural and more affordable route. Plus its a great place to read reviews on all things makeup and skin.[/B]


I've gotten some really good info from makeupalley. Essential day spa has great info on DIY as well. Isn't it fun?! The only problem is, the more I research, the more actives I want to try! The kitchen is starting to look like a chemistry lab with all of my ingredients and potions...lol!
[/B][/QUOTE]


:rofl: I understand but you know this is fantastic. You aren't making some company rich for overcharging you for their product (which we know they all do) with the serums and antiaging products, you control the amounts and you can custom taylor the potion to exactly what seems to work for your skin.

I only use the homemade c serum once a week as my skin is delicate and thats all it can handle. Most if not all antiaging retail is way over the top in price compared to what it actually does.

I stopped used moisturizer for the most part and have that tried every oil out there for nightime skin treatment and whats light enough for daytime use for face and body. With the natural oils I just read up on what people had to say about them and tried six or seven of them one at a time and went from there based on how my skin looked and felt. Mountain rose herbs has good caliber items too. If I can I buy some of my oils and asscorbic powder at whole foods. Other than that I order online if I need to.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jun 19 2009, 09:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793827


> Thanks, this is interesting. I'll check out those links. I use Aubrey Organics products, but I'd sure like to save some money![/B]


I've used Aubrey Organics too, and I like the purity of their products. But the DIY route can definitely be more economical. Especially compared to the cost of some of the products out there. I've been experimenting with using some Aubrey Organics lotion that I already had on hand as a base, and then adding extra antioxidants to it to make it even more potent.


QUOTE (littlemissy @ Jun 19 2009, 10:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793846


> QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Jun 18 2009, 06:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793476





> QUOTE (littlemissy @ Jun 18 2009, 04:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793426





> I have gone only DIY skin care with various natural carrier oils for cleansing and moisturizing and made the vitamin c serum for myself as well for the past two years. I really get alot of good info/reviews at makeupalley. They got me started on the natural and more affordable route. Plus its a great place to read reviews on all things makeup and skin.[/B]


I've gotten some really good info from makeupalley. Essential day spa has great info on DIY as well. Isn't it fun?! The only problem is, the more I research, the more actives I want to try! The kitchen is starting to look like a chemistry lab with all of my ingredients and potions...lol!
[/B][/QUOTE]


:rofl: I understand but you know this is fantastic. You aren't making some company rich for overcharging you for their product (which we know they all do) with the serums and antiaging products, you control the amounts and you can custom taylor the potion to exactly what seems to work for your skin.

I only use the homemade c serum once a week as my skin is delicate and thats all it can handle. Most if not all antiaging retail is way over the top in price compared to what it actually does.

I stopped used moisturizer for the most part and have that tried every oil out there for nightime skin treatment and whats light enough for daytime use for face and body. With the natural oils I just read up on what people had to say about them and tried six or seven of them one at a time and went from there based on how my skin looked and felt. Mountain rose herbs has good caliber items too. If I can I buy some of my oils and asscorbic powder at whole foods. Other than that I order online if I need to.
[/B][/QUOTE]
How true. The cost of some of the vitamin C serums out there like Cellex C or Skinceuticals is outrageous! :new_shocked: 

Fortunately, my skin has been able to tolerate the C serum very well. I started out at about 7.5% and worked up to 15%. I've been using it once a day, though that may not even be necessary. I've read that once the C penetrates the skin, it stays in your cells for 72 hrs. and can't be washed away.

I LOVE incorporating natural oils for moisturizing + the nutrients they contain. My favorites are coconut oil, rosehip seed, avocado and palm oil. 

Thanks for the info on Mountain Rose herbs...I'll check it out!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Wow, this sounds like a great new hobby for me, too! *goes off to read and read and read*


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I think what you are doing is great!!! It sounds like you are incorporating a lot of the products that are so expensive if you buy them already made!!! Great!!!!


----------

